# Follow me on my archery deer hunt



## swbuckmaster

My friend adamsoa, my daughter and I will be hunting the San Juan archery deer. My daughter will have a mentor tag if everything goes well today.

I will start off with this the time leading up to the hunt hasn't gone so well. I had a work accident three weeks ago and had a 5" thorn stab me in my left eye. The tip of it broke off in the white part of my eye and I had to get it surgically removed. On the same day my dad had a stroke and fell off the front porch and broke his ankle and messed up his back and elbow. This is only the tip of the ice burg when it comes to the freak things that's happened leading up to this day 8/13.

I wouldn't have been able to even do a scouting trip without other peoples help. My truck engine went out and I dont have a truck or wheeler for transportation. A friend of ours Callie and Jessie Wright loaned us their truck and our first scouting trip went off without a hitch.

Here are a few photos and a video clip of that trip.





I want to do this thread just like I did my bear hunt so I hope its worth your time to read. Right now Im packing and headed out the door for the next 12 days. Ill update it when I get back. Good luck on your hunts!


----------



## goofy elk

SWEEI!!!!!

I'll be following this close!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## osageorange

scotty, very sorry to hear about your father and your eye injury. Truck engines come and go and it sounds like your vehicle needs have been dealt with successfully. 

I hope your daughter kills the biggest buck on the mountain you and her have a fantastic time getting it done. Your a credit to hunting families for the dedication you have to the sport.


----------



## kstorrs

I'm very excited for this thread. Good luck on the hunt!


----------



## dkhntrdstn

good luck and cool video


----------



## 12many

I'm looking forward in your thread as well, I really liked your bear thread and being unable to hunt this year I am very envious of everyone that will be out, hopefully we will all get to see many pic's and read some great stories in the upcoming months.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Before I start I want to thank everyone who has helped me out so far. I have never set foot on the unit and I feel with all the help ive gotten I know the unit pretty good.

I talked to Goofy a few times about this unit and he was a reason I chose this tag over any other. When I was having a hard time locating a good buck I gave him another call and the tip led to a heavy 180 class buck I named goofy.

Braden Richmand was a great sourse of information. He is the reason I was looking in a certain area when a diamond may have been found.

David Neilson took time out of his day to show me just about every secret water hole on the unit. Lindsay and I visited pretty much all of them and they all have produced bucks.

John Karren also gave me a few out of the way water holes David missed.

Henry Bass lent me his truck and wheeler for our second trip scouting. He also lent lindsay a hunting sight because I have hers on my bow. Henry is a welth of knowledge when it comes to archery "he is on the USA mens compound team".

My supervisor is lending me his truck for the hunt.

My father in law is lending a rihno and 4-wheeler. He will also be the driver for the first 4 days.

Adamsoa sacrificed two points to bring me up a year in the bonus point pool. He also has friends that have helped in getting to know the unit. His work has donated two 5,000 dollar cameras, satellite phone and a go pro hero to attempt to capture the action.

Bart Miller donated a bunch of goal zero equipment for keeping the camera gear powered up.

Paul Baxter located and shared info of the wareabouts of several bucks ill mention later.

Last but not least my wife Amy. I guarantee you there is a good woman behind every married successful hunter. Without total support from a spouse you are simply spinning your wheels in the mudd with a boat anchor tied arround your neck. My wife doesnt hunt but supports my efforts above and beyond what a normal wife would do.


----------



## Huntin8

I'm looking forward to this! Good Luck!


----------



## swbuckmaster

Its now official lindsay has surrendered her general archery tag and is now in possession of a mentoring San Juan archery tag.









My goal is a 180"^ buck if for some reason I cant make that happen I will allow lindsay to shoot a buck on the last few days of my hunt. This unit is full of weird, wide, heavy and cool ugly bucks that wont score great but are simply incredible. Id be more happy to see her shoot a 180 and under buck then shooting one for myself. Lindsay is an incredible shot for her age and is in the top of her age division in the USA. She is as capable as I am at distances out to fifty yards.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Its now time to put the phone down and get packing!


----------



## Raptorman

Looks great SW, I look forward to the rest of the thread. Good luck and good on ya for working with your daughters.


----------



## Critter

Step away from the computer/phone or what ever else you are posting with and get with the packing. 

Good luck on the hunt and I hope that Lindsay bags a big one.


----------



## silentstalker

Good luck Scott. Hope you find a gem. If not I hope Lindsay drills a dandy!


----------



## NHS

Good luck! I look forward to following along.


----------



## AF CYN

Some interesting bucks. Hope you guys get a big one. 

How many points did you have? 

AF


----------



## swbuckmaster

AF CYN said:


> Some interesting bucks. Hope you guys get a big one.
> 
> How many points did you have?
> 
> AF


We were in the max pool with 13


----------



## swbuckmaster

One BBD!


----------



## gdog

****...that didn't take long...good job!


----------



## utfireman

*Congrats!!*

Let's see some pics Scott???


----------



## Dunkem

:grin:


----------



## Springville Shooter

Oh heck ya! Can't wait for the story. Anybody want to wager on who shot the deer? I bet it was little miss dead eye. Either way I am stoked for you Scott and can't wait for the rest of the story.-------SS


----------



## torowy

Lets see it


----------



## Fez

Congrats. Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Vanilla

Has to be a good one. The double dropper? I look forward to seeing pics and reading the story!


----------



## kstorrs

Good job! Can't wait for the story and pics!


----------



## utahbigbull

Can't wait for the story and pics hoss. Way to go, getting it done, and done quick!


----------



## hawkeye

Scott-

Congrats. I can't wait to hear the story and see some photos.

Hawkeye


----------



## robiland

This accusation that BBD has happened has made this post absolutely worthless without PICTURES!!! I need to see proof! By the way, congrats! I cant wait to see the buck!


----------



## swbuckmaster

Andy shot the BB. Its not the double drop buck. It was a buck I scouted and filmed but havent shown the footage yet.


----------



## swbuckmaster

No cell service on the mountain so ill have to update later this week


----------



## Longgun

The suspense is killing me! 

No brief story, no pics yet... UGH! :!:8)


----------



## middlefork

Hope he's just doing a little chilling in a great area. Not much cell reception down there.
A lot of years applying and the summer anticipating the hunt and have it end the first day of a planned multi day hunt must be hard to believe.


----------



## c3hammer

swbuckmaster said:


> No cell service on the mountain so ill have to update later this week


Just drive over to the eastern edge of any of the mesas along elk ridge and you'll be able to get a picture text off. Duck Lake, Big Notch and Milk Ranch Point are great spots to catch some 3G.

For that matter drive into Blanding for a burger and a shake and post a pic you bum 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## wyogoob

remember when coyoteslayer did this

c'mon Scott


----------



## swbuckmaster

Our second scouting trip Lindsay and I drove down late Thursday night and headed for a few spots David and Goofy had told me about. At Davids spots we found a lot of deer in our head lights but nothing big. I wish we had more time to scout that area but we were stuck on a tight schedule. We went to bed at around midnight and the plan was to hit goofy's spot at first light. We drove around and located this buck, dead doe and several horned lizards.
We looked high and low north to south and the deer were pretty hard to dig up.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Here our a few spots Lindsay and I saw in one afternoon. We even found some Indian ruins on our way to get fuel and lunch. The San Juan is a beautiful area!


----------



## swbuckmaster

Here are a few second weekend deer we found. Anyone like big two points? The San Juan is loaded with them.


----------



## swbuckmaster

By the way buck number 2 is also down but you will have to wait for me to put the story and video together.


----------



## Huntin8

Those pictures and the video are awesome! Can't wait for the rest!


----------



## c3hammer

I especially like the finger


----------



## Roadlesshunter

I hope he at least got to see the 20 X 12 if he didn't get him.


----------



## JuddCT

I love big 3 pts. Kinda like how I like big 5 pt elk.


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> remember when coyoteslayer did this
> 
> c'mon Scott


.....bump


----------



## swbuckmaster

Just waiting on the footage. Adamsoa has it in vernal


----------



## Vanilla

SW, I'm starting to wonder if this was just a big tease?


----------



## Longgun

"footage is in Vernal"..... :blah:*\\-\\*


... kinda like saying ya shot a 38lb Carp but not having the photo to proove it right??


----------



## swbuckmaster

If I just post the photo it will be like having a happy ending in your pants on your way to your honeymoon.


----------



## NHS

Well at least give a little somepin somepin. Describe the setting, identify and flesh out the main characters, develop the plot, include a good back story, and then finally....the climax. 

Come on man! You're leaving us hanging.


----------



## Longgun

no doubt! 

... nobody likes to be left hanging after a good climax.... wait, "happy ending in my pants"...._(O)_


----------



## swbuckmaster

Sorry im not trying to leave anyone hanging. Ive just been so busy playing catch up. I also wanted all the footage so I can post something worth your time to read.

Ill fill in some stuff tonight. You havent seen my week two scouting trip.


----------



## Longgun

swbuckmaster said:


> If I just post the photo it will be like having a happy ending in your pants on your way to your honeymoon.


so... is this.... _four_-point+ _play_ your sayn?


----------



## swbuckmaster

Its a good buck thats going on the wall


----------



## Longgun

going off what you have considered a "good buck" in past threads, cant wait to see the footage.


----------



## hockey

Just read thru this thread. for the 1st time. Cool deal having your daughters involved. Some of my best hunting memories are with my daughter.
What I can't believe is that you have not posted a pic yet!!!
This thread needs a "happy ending"


----------



## swbuckmaster

second weekend scouting

My second weekend Lindsay and I had planned to scout several areas people had mentioned were good spots. We arrived at around midnight on Thursday. We drove around a bit and looked at a few deer in the lights while we located a good central location for our camp. However we ended up just staying mobile and staying in the truck.

At first light we headed out on the trail with the wheeler and we hadn't even gone a mile when trouble hit. I was driving down a fairly flat piece of ground that had a sideways slat to it. I came to a rut and applied the brakes. I was barley even moving when the front left tire grabbed the edge of the road and slowly turned the handle bars into the hill and the wheeler tipped over. I've rode wheelers all my life and I use them for work and I've never seen a wheeler tip like that one did. I could hear Lindsay screaming and thought the worse. I kicked the wheeler with my legs and she popped out. I however was stuck under it. The handle bars had my right wrist pinned. Lindsay was frantically asking if I was ok. I answered yes but was pinned. I kicked the foot pegs again and she was strong enough to rock the wheeler enough to get the handle bars off my wrist. Once my wrist was free I slid out from under the wheeler. Lucky for me no damage was done to the wheeler. However my wrist was now puffing up like a balloon. It was also off color numb and hurt like heck. I was worried my hunt was going to end right there. About a half hour later I was finally able to get back on the wheeler and drive it but I could barley move my thumb and wrist.

Here is a photo of my wrist about a half hour later. You can see the bruising starting to form on my thumb and wrist.


----------



## swbuckmaster

After I figured out my hand would be ok we continued to look for deer that morning. The only deer we could turn up were a few does and this buck. The one thing the San Juan has is heavy bucks if you can find them.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Lindsay and I continued to look for deer until about noon. We were searching for all the water holes id been given coordinates to and were checking for deer sign. Along the way we found a shed horn, dead doe, horned lizards and Indian ruins.


----------



## swbuckmaster

We headed into town got fuel and lunch at a place called the Patio. Its worth eating their if you ever get the chance. We then headed back up on the hill for the afternoon. For what ever reason we always found more deer in the afternoon then we did in the morning. So our afternoon wasnt a bust and we found a few more deer.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Here is a video clip of our mobile camp. You can tell in the clip i'm extremely tired





Here is a video clip of the bucks we found on this trip





Our trip came to an end on Sunday morning and we drove home. The San Juan curse still has a grip on me and we ended up with a flat tire on the way home.
Not only did we get a flat tire but the truck we borrowed didn't have a jack. It also had anti theft lug nuts and didn't have a key for them. Lindsay and I spent the 2.5 hours on the side of the road before someone pulled over and gave us a ride into town. If my cell phone worked in Spanish fork canyon I would have called for help but with my luck it didn't surprise me when we didn't. So I spent the rest of the night getting a flat bed trailer and towed the truck to the shop where I put on a brand new tire.


----------



## Longgun

let the story telln begin! 

sorry to hear about your wheeler beating you up like that. L-U-C-K-Y it didnt break that wrist.


----------



## goofy elk

Hey SW ,, Come on already...:!:..;-)...


----------



## swbuckmaster

Im about done waiting. Im waiting on adamsoa to give me the raw footage. His work has it and I dont know if ill ever see it again. Ill give it a few more days and then just right it off. It has my kill shot footage ect. I told him I just wanted the raw footage. I have no idea what could possibly take that long. If I could have down loaded it to my computer I could have done a whole video with sound in about three hours. It would take 10 minutes to down load it in a usable format for me to work with. But hey im not a proffesional like the guys at his work so what do I know.

Again I apologize the last thing I wanted to do is string anyone along.


----------



## huntinguy

"Again I apologize the last thing I wanted to do is string anyone along"

Too late


----------



## RandomElk16

I voted this thread 1 star. I will adjust it once adamsoa, swbuck, and whatever "work" has this footage we have been waiting on day and night.

Mainly, I will change it once I can sleep at night again. The suspense keeps me up in cold sweats.


----------



## utahgolf

this has been a bigger let down since crystal pepsi


----------



## hawkeye

Scott-

Any luck tracking down the missing video footage? I am dying to get a full report with photos/video.

Hawkeye


----------



## JuddCT

This is like a Utah Wolf or Mossback blocking the roads sighting. We really need pics!


----------



## lucky duck

I believe this thread is a ploy, to keep us all glued to our computers and out of the field so that aliens/Moss back/SFW (insert conspiracy theroy here) can take our deer and elk without us even knowing it. All the while waiting for a video a picture anything........:mrgreen:


----------



## Critter

I don't need a video just a still shot will wet the appetite. Even if you just go to the taxidermist and take a picture of the antlers will do for now.


----------



## BugleB

My buddy Yoda has a video clip of the 30 point buck, but he hasn't sent it to me. He just took it with his still camera on video mode, but it is still pretty good footage. I will be seeing him this weekend when we head to Wyoming for the rifle deer hunt opener. Myabe I can twist his arm enough to send me the video.


----------



## RandomElk16

?????


----------



## hawkeye

Scott-

I am still anxious to hear your story and see some photos or video. I know this has been anticlimactic given the issue with your video footage but feel free to post whatever you have. There are a few hecklers out there but most of us would be thrilled to hear/see some details and celebrate with you.

Hawkeye


----------



## middlefork

With all the bad luck he had on the scouting trips I sure hope he didn't lose the video or pictures on the camera from the hunt.


----------



## BugleB

Well, before Yoda went back to Arizona yesterday following an unsuccessful week hunting in Wyming Region G, he loaded his footage of the 30 point buck that SW didn't get this year onto my computer. It is really, really nice. When my son gets around to it, he will download the footage of this once in a lifetime big one.


----------



## SureShot

So, any update on the footage, rest of the story, pictures, anything?


----------



## swbuckmaster

Adamsoas work is dragging their feet on the footage. All I want is the raw footage with sound. I dont need a video production. It could be down loaded in 15 minutes so I dont understand whats taking so long. I wish I would have just used my camera! I cant do anything until I get it from them sorry. Adamsoa told me today that ill have it next monday.


----------



## NHS

It sounds like Adamsoa is giving you the old "my dog ate my homework" stall tactic. Perhaps he accidentally deleted your pics/video or lost the memory card?


----------



## ridgetop

swbuckmaster said:


> Adamsoas work is dragging their feet on the footage. All I want is the raw footage with sound. I dont need a video production. It could be down loaded in 15 minutes so I dont understand whats taking so long. I wish I would have just used my camera! I cant do anything until I get it from them sorry. Adamsoa told me today that ill have it next monday.


You can't share not one measly still shot even from your phone?
Nothing?
Seems like your having too much fun yank'in the ole chain.
Now what hunt did you go on anyway?


----------



## swbuckmaster

Sorry for the long delay. I didn't intend for it to go this way. I wanted to get all my footage together to show you all the bucks I had to choose from on my hunt. To do this I had to get my footage I took off the cameras adamsoa and his work lent me. His work drug their feet and in the end the footage I took with their high end camera wasn't any good and it didn't have sound sound.

The San Jaun archery hunt is one of the easiest hunts you will ever go on. Its also a very family friendly unit. My kids and wife were with me for all my scouting and hunting. I wanted a 180" or better buck and only saw 2 bucks I thought were that big on the whole unit. There were defiantly bucks bigger then that but I was unable to turn them up in the 8 days I scouted and 2 days I hunted.

I would have let Lindsay shoot the deer I shot but after she lost her release and I set her up with my release we drove down the road and her sight fell off her bow. I didn't have any wrenches to fix her bow and she was going to have to leave for school the next day. To tell you the truth I have never been so discouraged in my life on a hunt at that point because I could see the disappointment she had in her eyes knowing she wasn't going to be able to hunt. I've killed my share of good bucks would have let her shoot any deer she wanted with my tag but it just wasn't in the stars I guess. So I chose to end my hunt with my family by my side instead of hunting the remaining 7 days by myself.

This year was an incredible year for me and I feel very blessed. Without help from my family and friends we wouldn't have been as successful as we were. I had friends take time off work to help my pack bear bait. I had friends lend me vehicles, atv's, bow equipment, tree stands, trail cameras, ground blinds ect. To those friends I hope I can some day return the favors.

Here is my last video. I hope it works! 
https://www.youtube.com/timedtext_video?v=5NLrv7xOKGc&action_select_language=1


----------



## Idratherbehunting

Awesome buck! Looks like an awesome experience!


----------



## Critter

Just a FYI you need a YouTube account to see the video


----------



## swbuckmaster

So do you have a youtube account?


----------



## ridgetop

An 18 minute video and we only get 3 seconds of you holding your buck?
Thanks for the revised scouting report.

Just messing with ya.
Looks like a fun time with the family and not a bad buck at all.
Congrats.


----------



## Critter

swbuckmaster said:


> So do you have a youtube account?


No I don't and I really don't see a need for one other than some videos.


----------



## brendo

I have an account but was not logged in and it let me watch it? are you on a phone or computer?


----------



## swbuckmaster

I cant get it to play on a phone. It only works on a computer and I cant figure out how to fix it


----------



## Critter

I'm on a computer. It takes me to the YouTube Google sign in create a account page when I click on it.


I can see all the rest of swbuckmaster's videos when I look at his account on YouTube but not this one.


----------



## silentstalker

Videos look great! Congrats again on a heck of a nice buck!


----------



## kstorrs

Great video and nice buck! Congrats!

(I don't have a youtube account and was able to watch it from my computer)


----------



## wyogoob

Great buck and cool video. Thanks for sharing.

.


----------

